# Unbrick my DX?



## theophile (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Cellular South/C-Spire Milestone X (Droid X) that I had been running Gummy .9 (ICS). I screwed up trying to upgrade to 1.x and ended up in a bootloop. I could not get back into CWR. So I SBF'ed using the only CSouth/CSpire SBF available for the phone here: https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/milestone-x-sbf-files

It did that successfully, but I could not get out of the bootloader, as it kept giving me "[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]Err: A5,70,70,00,00,1F." I read that this is caused by trying to SBF back to Froyo after having been on GB. So I tried flashing the 2.3.5 Alltel SBF, which completed successfully and tries to boot, but ends up in a bootloop. I'm trying the official Verizon 602 SBF now.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 255)]How do I get myself out of this hole I've dug for myself? Thanks...[/background]


----------



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Well when you sbf to the alltel version and it successfully boots before the bootloop, Try to wipe data and cache via the power+home buttons. That might help if you haven't already done that.


----------



## theophile (Mar 23, 2012)

That did it. I guess I had been under the impression that doing an sbf would wipe everything and restore the phone to complete factory everything. Thanks!


----------



## vmm13 (Nov 28, 2011)

No, you should always wipe after an sbf.


----------

